# Pls guide



## Yce (Aug 14, 2017)

My friend reffer me to their company because they will be needing manpower. I passed the interview and my friend who is manager there told me to resign. I told him i will not pass my resignation until i signed the offer letter but since he is our friend i resigned without offer letter. He just discussed it on me. After my visa cancelled he told me to give them a copy of my cancellation, passport, picture. The 30 day grace period of my cancellation expires and he told me to overstay and their company will shoulder all my fines. Now i am 3 months overstay and he is not responding on my messages. Pls guide me on what to do.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yce said:


> My friend reffer me to their company because they will be needing manpower. I passed the interview and my friend who is manager there told me to resign. I told him i will not pass my resignation until i signed the offer letter but since he is our friend i resigned without offer letter. He just discussed it on me. After my visa cancelled he told me to give them a copy of my cancellation, passport, picture. The 30 day grace period of my cancellation expires and he told me to overstay and their company will shoulder all my fines. Now i am 3 months overstay and he is not responding on my messages. Pls guide me on what to do.


Quite obviously this person is not your friend. Best advice would be to contact the Philippine Embassy there to see what help they can be.

This thread is being closed..


----------

